
What is Haskell’s primary feature? - fogus
http://blog.tmorris.net/what-is-haskells-primary-feature/
======
davidw
> Haskell’s evaluation model and its implications is perhaps its most widely
> misunderstood feature. While the benefits are (enormously) enormous, they
> are far too deep to consider writing a short article about.

That strikes me as... bad marketing. You have to have an elevator pitch for
your language, or at least a concept that you can use to win people over.

~~~
dibblego
It's not bad marketing because it's not marketing.

> your language

Some people do not subscribe to programming language cliques.

